# Benett Injured Now



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cleveland Cavaliers rookie Anthony Bennett will miss the next three weeks because of a patella strain to his left knee, according to The News-Herald's Bob Finnan. The injury news is another hit to the topsy-turvy season for 2013's first overall pick.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10584327/anthony-bennett-cleveland-cavaliers-3-weeks


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

What a miserable rookie year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Had he been starting to play a little better?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Had he been starting to play a little better?


I mean......it's all relative, but yes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Had he been starting to play a little better?


Over their last 10 games, he has been shooting 45% from the field, 25% from 3, and 73% from the stripe. All of those are improvements. Somehow, though, his rebounding dipped all the way down to 2.5 per game (or about one board every six minutes).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Is it safe to say that Benett's rookie year was the worst from a #1 draft pick since Andy Tonkovich's 1948-1949 season?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He can't play. If he could play, we would have seen a flash by the end of November.

Won't ever matter in the league.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PauloCatarino said:


> Is it safe to say that Benett's rookie year was the worst from a #1 draft pick since Andy Tonkovich's 1948-1949 season?


Can we count Blake Griffin breaking his kneecap in the preseason and missing the whole year?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Can we count Blake Griffin breaking his kneecap in the preseason and missing the whole year?


Len Bias?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Len Bias?


Picked second overall.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Picked second overall.


Good point. I missed the part about it being only #1 overalls being discussed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There goes the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Can we count Blake Griffin breaking his kneecap in the preseason and missing the whole year?


No.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PauloCatarino said:


> No.


I'm doing it anyways:

Blake Griffin officially had the least-productive first season of any #1 overall pick post-merger.


----------

